# A tough life for Capone



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He was snoring like a chainsaw 

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1450874_745059125507848_448716004_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1454693_745059408841153_1032032751_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1476083_745106625503098_1597017899_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/999291_745106702169757_1434982420_n.jpg
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1466186_745107035503057_319314991_n.jpg

Had some troubles uploading pictures, this was the only way. Not sure if it is a website or computer problem, its probably operator error


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Haha. They sleep in the most awkward positions sometimes don't they? Haha.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. Haha. They sleep in the most awkward positions sometimes don't they? Haha.



he sleeps like that all the time, just not always on my couch.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have to admit, it does look pretty comfy. Haha.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

Very cute sleeping pose probably learned from human way. Wondering how his snoring sounds like, there should be a video next time.


----------

